# is it bad to touch LCD TV screens with Fingers



## unadkat

hi guys

I am just wondering is bad to touch Lcd screens with your fingers?


I have a lot of people coming down and they have a habit of touching my screen.

So am just wondering is that causing a long term damage to the screen?


regards
Anit


----------



## ebackhus

If no pressure is applied then it won't harm it. If enough is applied to cause distortion of the image it may cause permanent damage. If you have problems with people doing it, I suggest getting a custom cut sheet of plexiglass to place over the front.


----------



## captainxombie

*Well, as the poster above me said, it shouldn't
cause any long term damage if they don't apply pressure.

Although, I still wouldn't want them dabbling all over MY screen.

Anyways, you might want to invest in a bottle of MONSTER SCREEN CLEAN.

It comes in a pack for twenty dollars with the spray bottle and a very, very soft blue terry cleaning cloth to wipe down the screen.

Gets rid of all those annoying fingerprints so easily left behind.

I work at best buy and we use a bottle to clean all of the tvs out on display.

I clean over sixty tvs ranging in different sizes twice a day for up to a week without running out. It's definetly worth the investment.
*


----------



## ebackhus

Regular Windex and a soft cloth will do the same for much less. Just remember: Spray the CLOTH and NOT the screen.


----------



## yustr

Years ago I had a friend whose father “invented” a cleaning process for computer disk packs – these were the large platter size disks used circa 1980-1990. My friend would wheel the machine into the computer room and the techs would bring a disk pack to him for cleaning. The charge was for the service, or they could buy their own machine but had to buy the “special” cleaning fluid: $25 for an 16 oz bottle.

What was so special about it? I don’t know but here’s how Joe made it: take a 55 gal drum of industrial alcohol and add a few ounces of blue food coloring. Cost of the alcohol: $25/drum or about $.50/gal or less than a penny per oz. Nice profit…:grin:


----------

